# Litterbox for Flemish Giant?



## Yield (Jul 27, 2010)

What kind of cheap thing could I use as a litterbox for an 11 lb flemish giant?

 thanks


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2010)

The biggest one they sell for cats works. I'll post a picture when I get home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 27, 2010)

We have a checkered giant-17 pounds--we use the biggest one the petsmart had and put it in a cardboard box with a couple of holes cut to make a lower threshold.


----------



## Yield (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you, Ali 
Can I see a picture please Larry?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 27, 2010)

I use an under-the-bed storage container for my bunners... They aren't flemmies, but it might work for you?


----------



## Yield (Jul 27, 2010)

Autumn, like this?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 27, 2010)

Lillian (a 10ish pound giant angora) has the bottom of a small cage as her litter pan. She was having issues with the large sized cat one and I had the cage in the garage so just used the bottom. It covers about 1/4 of her cage, so is about 27X14 inches. I would only recommend one if you can get it cheap, I paid about $3 for the cage used.

If you use a storage container, I would try to avoid ones with grooves in the bottom. They can be hard to clean. 

If there are garage sales near you, try some of them. You might find something suitable for a litter box. You might want to measure the cage before you go out to make sure it will fit.


----------



## Yield (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not going to be able to find a cheap cage like that XD 

But I will check out some garage sales later.. but we'll probably just end up using the largest cat litterbox they have at the pet store!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep, just like that


----------



## Yield (Jul 28, 2010)

We ended up buying a HUGE litter box from Target  And 46 NIC cubes for a pen.


----------



## zednon (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to use a under-the-bed storage container for my buns but my cats started using it and the rabbits wouldn't go anywhere near that cats favort bed... then it became a giant litter box for the cats.


----------

